# Coleslaw, Snacks & Lunch Ideas?



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 18, 2014)

Do any of you have a recipe for Coleslaw and simple snacks and lunch ideas that are filling and not going to cause to many problems with my blood sugar? My journey is only just beginning so looking for hints and tips  otherwise i can feel myself getting frustrated and overwhelmed with everything.


----------



## trophywench (May 18, 2014)

Nothing much in coleslaw to increase BG (unless you actually eat a bucket full at once - I have made it by the bucket before now for mass catering, and even then you only use half a dozen carrots and 2 small onions to 2 whole white cabbages and a jar of mayo !)

Most commercial coleslaw is more mayo than veg anyway and providing it's full fat mayo, which is made of egg yolk and olive oil - won't increase BG at all, cos no carbs.  Low fat mayo is a pile of pooh - as they have to put corn starch in to make it emulsify - and that's positively evil  !!

Frittata!  Giant omelette with protein and veg (chopped up ham or any meat or fish, bits of any veg lying about or left over from tea yesterday, or mushrooms - whatever you have) - lob about half a doz beaten eggs in a pan, cook gently till it's nearly set, slide out onto a plate, invert pan over plate, upturn it and cook it some more until the other side is fully cooked.  Cut into slices, nice hot or cold.  Wrap portions up and fridge, lunch for the next 3 days.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 18, 2014)

That Frittata sounds lovely, i will definitely be giving that one a go. 

I wouldn't have known that about the low fat mayo, so thanks for the heads up. I am slowly learning that some low fat foods are actually alot worse than buying the normal stuff. It's shocking how they can get away with it!


----------



## robert@fm (May 18, 2014)

One of the first things I learned when I was dx in 2000 was that (especially at the cheap end of the market) low fat=high sugar and vice-versa.  Since fat (especially unsaturated) is proving not to be the demon it was once thought to be, "low fat" anything is probably thus best avoided.


----------



## AlisonM (May 18, 2014)

Couscous salad, made with whatever meat and veg you have to hand. If you get a food flask you could have soups or stews too.

Snacks? My favourite is microwave crisps. Take a sheet of greaseproof paper and fold it concertina wise (folds about 1.5 inches deep), arrange thinly sliced sweet potato in the folds so the slices don't touch and dredge with ground black pepper and/or chilli powder and/or garlic powder and zap at the highest setting for approx 30 seconds, if not done repeat till they go crisp. If they get limp before you finish them off, zap them again for a few more seconds.

Carrot sticks a humous is a good snack too, I find them very filling.


----------



## jalapino (May 18, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Nothing much in coleslaw to increase BG (unless you actually eat a bucket full at once
> 
> I could happily eat a bucket of it right now!!....with prawns!!! ((Drools))


----------



## trophywench (May 18, 2014)

You didn't see the bucket, Jalapino. 

It was a one that used to be rife in school kitchens when Adam was a lad and I was a girl LOL   White enamel with a lid, capacity approx. 2.5 gallons!

Another thing I love which is no good if you don't like the taste of celery, is Celery Remoulade, which is actually grated celeriac and some seeds, can't just remember what they are, in mayo.  They sell it in French supermarkets along with the coleslaw and it substitutes - or adds! - to the general unctuousness of mayo with - err, anything you like !

Still don't know but apparently you toss the grated celeriac in lemon juice to stop it going brown before lobbing the mayo in.
  Thanks, Nigel Slater, LOL

It might be crushed black pepper corns.


----------



## jalapino (May 18, 2014)

trophywench said:


> You didn't see the bucket, Jalapino.
> 
> It was a one that used to be rife in school kitchens when Adam was a lad and I was a girl LOL   White enamel with a lid, capacity approx. 2.5 gallons!
> 
> ...



I hate Celery tastes sooo...ermmm yuk!!! they actually put that in there?....bloomin eck I would never had known that!!!...still want a bucket full.....sorry 2.5 gallons!!!


----------



## jalapino (May 18, 2014)

jalapino said:


> I hate Celery tastes sooo...ermmm yuk!!! they actually put that in there?....bloomin eck I would never had known that!!!...still want a bucket full.....sorry 2.5 gallons!!!



Oh with prawns


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2014)

TW I totally agree, im cheif coleslaw maker at work and I make it in bulk, the whack of mayo i put in that puts weight on me just looking at it


----------



## trophywench (May 18, 2014)

Ant, the celeriac doesn't go into coleslaw it's an entirely different thing.  But you can use it the same as you would coleslaw - but only IF you like the taste!

Oh and Ant - you wouldn't make coleslaw with prawns, with mayo - you would use Marie Rose sauce!  (Much the same, but pink LOL) (by adding a VERY SMALL amount of ketchup - most people make the mistake of using too much, as it's very deceptive and goes a long. long way!)

Yeah Steff, but if you start off with half a jar and it looks dry, leave it to stand half an hour and the liquid comes out of the veg and suddenly there's more than enough sauce.

The principle of a tossed salad - less is more!


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 4, 2014)

I really like your frittata idea i am going to do it thanks


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 4, 2014)

Salad is a good stand-by - you can also pep it up with things like sliced mozzarella, feta, halloumi, use pesto as a dressing, bacon bits, chicken....even burgers go well. 

The best salads I've had are taco salad. Brown up some mince with some cumin, chilli powder and paprika (or just use a pack of taco seasoning) and then serve it on lettuce with grated cheese and sour cream. Make your own pico de gallo too - dice up some tomato, raw onion and green chilli, add a bit of garlic and lemon juice.

You can also make your own low-carb Caesar dressing with Greek yoghurt, garlic, parmesan, pepper and lemon juice. 

My current favourite snacking thing is chorizo crisps. Get yourself a proper chorizo loop, slice it up in to thin-ish slices (not as thin as salami), and then crisp them up in a frying pan - only takes a minute. You can then either eat them there and then, or pop them in a bag for eating later, like chewy, meaty crisps.

Or...why not try Edam wraps. Edam slices (gotta be Edam, it's got the right level of rubberiness) wrapped around sliced ham and thinly sliced peppers.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 4, 2014)

I often do the Edam thing, they make a great snack. I like the sound of the Chorizo crisps though, must have ago at that.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 4, 2014)

DeusXM said:


> Salad is a good stand-by - you can also pep it up with things like sliced mozzarella, feta, halloumi, use pesto as a dressing, bacon bits, chicken....even burgers go well.
> 
> The best salads I've had are taco salad. Brown up some mince with some cumin, chilli powder and paprika (or just use a pack of taco seasoning) and then serve it on lettuce with grated cheese and sour cream. Make your own pico de gallo too - dice up some tomato, raw onion and green chilli, add a bit of garlic and lemon juice.
> 
> ...




Wow, those chorizo crisps sound fab, definitely on my must try list, to be fair all of your suggestions sound great


----------



## stephknits (Jun 5, 2014)

Love coleslaw, hate celery, makes perfect sense to me.  I agree though mrs mad robin, lunches can seem a challenge, I will be trying the frittata thingy.  I tend to take cheese, olives, hard boiled eggs, guacamole, coleslaw, salad bits, nuts etc.  you can use a large lettuce leaf if you wasn't to make a wrap.  Soup good in winter.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 5, 2014)

Actually - Tesco do a crustless quiche - amongst their pastry encased other quiche offerings in a chiller cabinet somewhere.  We often have one!  

The quiches generally (like the pizzas) are also quite often Bogof too.


----------

